# Husband That Doesn't Finish Things



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

How in the world do you get your husband to finish things he has started around the house? It is bad enough that he tends to start things that really don't need fixed to begin with but then he never finishes them. Any help or tips would be great, thanks.


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

tater03 said:


> How in the world do you get your husband to finish things he has started around the house? It is bad enough that he tends to start things that really don't need fixed to begin with but then he never finishes them. Any help or tips would be great, thanks.


I usually help him with the task or am sitting nearby. That tends to keep him focused and gives us a little together time to boot!


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

Let me tell most men are bad at that. They are real good at starting many things, but finish very few. It is really frustrating.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

riskey58 said:


> Let me tell most men are bad at that. They are real good at starting many things, but finish very few. It is really frustrating.


To tell you the truth it is people in general that are like that. There is two mind sets of people those that can get distracted and go back to a project uninterrupted and those that can't.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

If anyone figures out the magic solution please share, we have lived in our new house for over a year and half and the list just keeps growing and growing.....


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I guess I am not the only one that has this problem at home. It is nice to see that this is somewhat commen and not just him being lazy.


----------

